
King for a Day or Sustainable Marketing  - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2010/07/21/king-for-a-day-or-sustainable-marketing/
======
michael_dorfman
_In the short term their efforts will be profitable for Old Spice, but folks
will quickly return to their favorite after shaves and under arm deodorants.
Maybe some won’t and that’s more than the cost of the video campaign?_

I'd say the opposite. I doubt they'll see much of a bump in terms of short-
term sales; however, this was a great exercise in building the brand, which is
a much more long-term proposition.

~~~
messel
They mentioned improved short term results, but I found some evidence to
support your hypothesis: "For instance, P&G picked up the Film Grand Prix this
year for Old Spice's "The Man Your Man Could Smell Like" spot from Wieden +
Kennedy. Launched in February, it's racked up nearly 12.2 million YouTube
views. But in the 52 weeks ended June 13, sales of the featured product, Red
Zone After Hours Body Wash, have dropped 7 percent, per SymphonyIRI (this
excludes those sold at Walmart). P&G execs were not available to comment."
[http://www.adweek.com/aw/content_display/news/client/e3i637c...](http://www.adweek.com/aw/content_display/news/client/e3i637c45eb15b9f7a365c98935e9c1969b)

Here's some great background from one of the writers: [http://creativity-
online.com/news/behind-the-work-old-spice-...](http://creativity-
online.com/news/behind-the-work-old-spice-responses/144947)

